# ATO: Is your business healthy?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

*From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:*


*Is your business healthy?*








*28 February 2019*
Have you done a health check on your business lately? Just like your annual check-up at the doctor, you should check the health of your business on a yearly basis to identify any issues early on.
The small business benchmarks can help with this and we've just updated them with the latest data available.
The easiest way to use the benchmarks is by logging in to the ATO app and using the _Business performance check_ tool. Just enter your figures and it'll do the calculation for you. We don't save any details and what you enter is anonymous.
If you find you're outside the benchmark for your industry, it can mean you need to fix something, like getting a better rate for stock or reducing wastage. Your registered tax agent may be able to also help in identifying areas for improvement.
*Next steps:*
Compare your business now
What you need
Download the ATO app

*See also:*
Small business benchmarks
What it means to be outside the benchmark

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Is-your-business-healthy-/?sbnews20190313)


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Mine not healty got CANCER


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

_Is your business healthy?_

Yeah nah.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

" We don’t save any details and what you enter is anonymous. "

HAHAHA.

Oh man, please...

Just to be safe, go through a third-party VPN and the Tor browser. Reset circuits frequently.


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

An Uber drivers business healthy...:laugh::laugh::laugh:

The ATO have all the Data they need to show that many drivers are struggling to pay the so called "GST" on all rides whilst they make well below $70,000 required for any other small business.

Registered Tax Agent said rates would have to significantly be adjusted up to show any health at all.


----------

